# Hi from Japan



## YOSHI (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi there,,

Im Yoshi from japan.
Im amateur composer but I　I want to be a professional composer.
so Im looking forward to I look forward to learning in this forum :D 

My Portfolio
https://soundcloud.com/yoshitaka

Have a good day~
Thanks  =o


----------



## gaz (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Yoshi!

Welcome to the group! I moved to Kyoto from Canada a couple of years ago. I see that you are located in Osaka, so only a stones throw away!

-Gari


----------



## YOSHI (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Gari!!!
Thank you for message :D 
Yes,I live in Osaka.. You are close!!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi there Yoshi, you've got some great tunes! I'll be keeping tabs to see what you come up with next. All the best!


----------



## bryla (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Yoshi,

Great to meet you and listen to your music  

Have only been to Japan but love your country and culture!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 11, 2014)

You are welcome, YOSHI!


----------



## YOSHI (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone!!
Thank you for message!!!!

Have a nice day
o-[][]-o


----------



## constaneum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Yoshi !! Welcome to the family !! I'm a big fan of Japanese style music ever since the emergence of Nobuo Uematsu, Hitoshi Sakimoto, Joe Hisaishi, Masashi Hamauzu and etc.

You've got some pretty cool stuffs there. =D


----------

